# Pro Pluggers now available



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Anyone looking at buying a Pro Plugger,
As of this morning, they are back in stock!
https://proplugger.com/product/proplugger-5-in-1-planting-tool/


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Ordered, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

I ordered too, been needing one and by the time I got around to it, they were shut down.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Made in the USA, and only 40 bucks, that's crazy! One of the best values out there. 
Don't see that much anymore.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm looking to do a reno on a small patch (~250 sqft at most), would it be better to use a plugger, or seed/top dress/water as in a Normal reno? I'm guessing the advantage of the plugger is to guarantee uniformity with the rest of your grass?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> I'm looking to do a reno on a small patch (~250 sqft at most), would it be better to use a plugger, or seed/top dress/water as in a Normal reno? I'm guessing the advantage of the plugger is to guarantee uniformity with the rest of your grass?


If it was me, and I've done it a bunch of different ways... To include seed. I would definitely use plugs or sprigs or both. Seed is a pain, and it won't match. I use sprigs from when I edge, and I started a patch on the side of the house that'll be my donor plug area. I plan on using plugs to aide in spread, and to fill in dog pee burns faster.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@rjw0283 Thanks! finally ordered one.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to do a reno on a small patch (~250 sqft at most), would it be better to use a plugger, or seed/top dress/water as in a Normal reno? I'm guessing the advantage of the plugger is to guarantee uniformity with the rest of your grass?
> ...


What sort of concentration do you use on the plugs? One per sqft? Every six inches? Also how quickly until you see spread?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffjunstrom said:
> ...


It depends on how many plugs you have to work with and how fast you want the area to fill in. The more plugs and less gap = quicker fill in. Sometime, I do it every couple inches, but it all depends on how much plugs or sprigs I have to work with, For me, it usually takes a few weeks before they really start spreading. By 3-4 weeks normally they are doing pretty good and spreading decent. There are some time lapse photos on here, that'll show you other people's results. And how long it took. You can mow em low and fertilize em to encourage spread. My front yard they grow alot faster than the back (sandier soil in front) It's also sunnier. Everyone's results are a little different based on soils, weather, and everything else.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffjunstrom said:
> ...


I'm 4 weeks into my plugging project. I had 80 sq-ft that I plugged using just over 200 plugs. So I would say 2 to 3 plugs per sq-ft will give you good results. The first 2 weeks i did not see any lateral growth but during week 3 I noticed some change and then week 4 lateral growth really picked up. I was applying 0.25 lbs of N per week and at the end of week 3 I applied 0.8 lbs of N along with 1 lb of P & 1 lb of K after my soil tests showed deficiency in P & K. Going forward I'll just fertilize same as the rest of the lawn. Make sure you water the area well specially the first week or two. Also be prepared to pull weeds to avoid spraying herbicides while bermuda is trying to spread.

Here are pics 4 weeks apart:


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

@Awar Impressive! Did you swap the plugs, or leave the plugs you took from the yard open? I saw a video on YT (forget whose) where they swapped the "dead" plug from the reno area with the good plug, but I didn't know if that was standard procedure. Your pics are basically what I'm going to be looking at. Gonna target early fall and time it with the fall N blitz.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Do you all think this could work on St Augustine turf???

Nevermind I answered my own question


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@CenlaLowell While the description answers your question, the taller height and thicker blade of St. Augustine would make it difficult to cut with the ProPlugger in my opinion. If you did sharpen the cutting edge, a 6" plug over 4" St. Augustine would probably not get deep enough to transfer many roots and rhizomes.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> @Awar Impressive! Did you swap the plugs, or leave the plugs you took from the yard open? I saw a video on YT (forget whose) where they swapped the "dead" plug from the reno area with the good plug, but I didn't know if that was standard procedure. Your pics are basically what I'm going to be looking at. Gonna target early fall and time it with the fall N blitz.


@jeffjunstrom I pulled the plugs from an area where I expanded landscape beds, so I did not have to get it perfect, but I used the dead plugs to fill in the plug holes as much as possible. If you're taking plugs from other areas of your lawn I suggest you plug those back with the dead plugs unless you prefer to use some other soil and sand...

You mentioned doing this in the fall. I'm not sure about your timeline and you weather pattern etc. but I suggest you take on this project when you know you have 3 months or so of growing season for your grass.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Awar said:


> You mentioned doing this in the fall. I'm not sure about your timeline and you weather pattern etc. but I suggest you take on this project when you know you have 3 months or so of growing season for your grass.


What would be the ideal time? I'd like to do it this year, would I be able to start in August and hope for the best? Or would it be best to start next April?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@jeffjunstrom you should be fine anytime the grass is actively growing. I see you're in a northern climate. Our bermuda goes dormant here in the fall, so plug spread stops when the grass stops growing.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks @Awar and @Ware!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Also, don't be afraid to simply fill the old plug holes with sand.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks, I ordered mine today!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

got mine today. I already love this thing


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

bosox_5 said:


> got mine today. I already love this thing


I got mine yesterday, It's a pretty cool tool. 40 bucks and made in the USA, I think it's worth every penny. Awesome idea, just flip it over and the plugs slide out.


----------



## Wabos42 (May 22, 2020)

Ordered mine Wednesday, no indication yet that it has been shipped. Do they send out tracking ID's ? My CC has been billed.


----------

